# 20 second skip... any reason why not?



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish TIVO could skip forward or back any number of seconds I request, not just the 8 seconds back and the 30 seconds forward that are currently avaliable on the Series 3 blacklight remote. 

The reason I think this would be a great option is that for different programs, different amounts of skipping forward are useful. For example, while watching an NFL game, 30 seconds skip between plays is about 10 seconds too much, and often causes one to miss a play. If I could choose 20 second skip, I could watch every play much more easily. I bet different other programs, especially different sports, could benefit from the flexibility of different length skips. This could be done using the same functionality that allows the 30 second skip now, but the person could just type in 2-0 instead of 3-0 if they want a 20 second skip.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: They have better things to do
2: their interface is good enough.
3: The other guys likely have a patent on that.


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

how hard can it be and how can there be a patent on 20 seconds but not 30?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I doubt there is a patent on it. But I don't see this ever happening because there just isn't enough demand. And SPS30S isn't setting the time, it is just a fixed code. SPS9S is the onscreen clock. Other codes seem to do things as well, or have in the past.


----------

